# Jesus loves me



## bonbon714

I have been looking in a translation dictionary but am unable to find all the words to the song Jesus loves me Please can you help?

Jesus loves me this I know
for the bible tells me so
little ones to Him belong
they are weak but He is Strong

(I need help especially with the second and third line) 

thank you


----------



## Chriszinho85

Hello Bonbon. First of all, I'm still learning Tagalog, so I'm hoping someone will correct me. I'm not very sure about the translation of the 2nd and 3rd lines either. So, what did you get for the first and fourth lines? I think the first would be "mahal ako ni Hesus, alam ko ito." The second line I'm not so sure about. I think it would be "Dahil yan ang itinuturo sa akin ng biblia." (I think I said "because that is what the bible teaches me," but someone has to correct me on that.) I have no idea about the third line. The fourth line I think would be "sila ay mahina ngunit Siya ay malakas." Hopefully me bumping this thread up will help to get more responses.

Chris


----------



## Cracker Jack

Hi Bonbon.  First of all, the verse you have chosen has a vocabulary of its own.  It is not like the ones that you encounter in casual conversation or in everyday dealings.  It is appropriate in literary works.

Here's my stab:

Mahal ako ni Hesus, ito'y batid ko
Hango ito sa Bibliya
Ang mga maliliit sa kanya nauukol
Sila ay mahihina ngunit Siya ay makapangyarihan.


----------



## Lancel0t

bonbon714 said:
			
		

> I have been looking in a translation dictionary but am unable to find all the words to the song Jesus loves me Please can you help?
> 
> Jesus loves me this I know
> for the bible tells me so
> little ones to Him belong
> they are weak but He is Strong
> 
> (I need help especially with the second and third line)
> 
> thank you


 
Here's my version. Hope it would help

Mahal ako ni Hesus at ito'y alam ko
pagkat ito'y mensahe sa akin ng bibliya
ang mga maliliit / munti ay Kanya
sila ay mahina ngunit Siya ay Malakas


----------



## bonbon714

Thank You for all of your help.  I am trying to teach it to my niece who is 6 and moving there.  I forgot to ask if anyone could help with the phonetic sounds,  Thank you again


----------



## reginr

Translating the song literally line by line will not help rhyme the song and not make sense to a native speaker/hearer,  some of the verses has to be rearranged in order to 'make sense' and build a better rhyme.

Ang sabi ng Bibliya                  
Ako ay mahal Niya;
Ang Panginoong Hesus!
Kahit ako'y bata pa

Ako'y mahal N'ya
Ako'y mahal N'ya
Ako'y mahal N'ya
Sabi ng Bibliya

Literal translation in English is:

The bible says
That He loves me -
He is Jesus Christ!
Even though I am just a child

He loves me 
He loves me
He loves me
The bible say's so


----------



## mataripis

bonbon714 said:


> I have been looking in a translation dictionary but am unable to find all the words to the song Jesus loves me Please can you help?
> 
> Jesus loves me this I know
> for the bible tells me so
> little ones to Him belong
> they are weak but He is Strong
> 
> (I need help especially with the second and third line)
> 
> thank you


another Tagalog translation:  alam kong mahal ako ni Jesus/ sinabi ito ng mga salita niya sa akin/mga munting bata ay nauukol sa kaniya/sila'y mahihina subali't siya ay totoong Malakas!


----------

